# Lease rates for PDC delivery



## bimmercar (Dec 28, 2013)

Based on what I know, lease rates are locked for 60 days from order. Dealer said car will take 8 weeks. So with PDC delivery the car will take more than 8 weeks to get delivered. 

Are the lease rates based on the numbers when car was ordered or when taking delivery?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Ask your dealer. I do know that the deal must be completed before delivery.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Like George said, ask your dealer. But think about it this way. If it takes 8 weeks to get to your dealer, it'll take 8 weeks to get to the performance center. Start your payments when it hits the PC.
As an aside, I know the BMW abbreviations are confusing.
PDC = Park Distance Control
PCD = Performance Center Delivery


----------



## M4Stig (Mar 15, 2014)

In another thread, it was mentioned that for orders, you do have choice of the offers at the time you ordered OR the offers at the time of delivery, but (of course) you can't mix and match. So, for example, if the residual % goes up and the lease term drops (as with March return to 36mo from 39) you couldn't have locked in the 39mo in January order and also got the +2% on residual for March delivery. It's either one offer package or the other, in full.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

bimmercar said:


> Based on what I know, lease rates are locked for 60 days from order. Dealer said car will take 8 weeks. So with PDC delivery the car will take more than 8 weeks to get delivered.
> 
> Are the lease rates based on the numbers when car was ordered or when taking delivery?


Except for west coast dealers the rate/term lock is sixty days from the end of the month in which the order is placed. For west coast dealers the lock is ninety days, because it takes longer for ships to get there (even though that technicality doesn't apply to a to a west coast buyer doing PCD). Scheduling can push a PCD beyond the lock guarantee. It's a risk of choosing PCD. If the PCD date is past the lock cutoff by a short time it's possible to sign the deal early, but I'm not sure exactly how much difference between those dates is allowable.


----------

